# Beeper's HUGE Drum...



## Wood Devil (May 17, 2008)

Beeper's huge Freshwater Drum, or Sheephead, or Aplodinotus grunniens...
25" caught in Licking River last night.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a nice one for sure and they sure do put up a fight.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats one toad of a drum, great fight i bet


----------



## pjgraham2006 (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice catch Pal........


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Bet that one has a big set of stones! Great fighters.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Caught this one out of a small lake that the muskingum river floods everyear. They put up a great fight.


----------

